# Making swirls in M&P soap....



## NODAK1979 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've done online searches about how to create those nice swirls you find in some soaps, but it only mentions how to do it in CP soap.  Is there any way to liven up M&P soaps like this?


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 17, 2008)

hi nodak
here's what i found

Melt and Pour

Use water-based colorants with melt and pour soap. There are two different methods to swirl melt and pour soap colors. The first method is to melt two separate containers of soap, color each one separately, and then carefully pour them into the mold. The second method is, if you have liquid colorant, to fill the mold with uncolored soap and then drop a different color into the soap at opposite ends of the mold. Then, no matter which method you used, gently swirl the colored soap with something like a toothpick or a craft stick. If the mold is deep, remember to swirl the soap at the bottom, too.

the techinque is pretty much the same  :wink: 
this tutorial is the best!
http://beauxeaux.com/swirltutorial/howtoswirl.htm
good luck with swirling, and please post your pictures!
dagmar


----------



## JessyV (Sep 17, 2008)

That tutorial is great. I had no luck finding swirling tutorials on the net either -  thanks for the link. My first swirling attempt was horrible!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 18, 2008)

all beginning is hard!
better next time  :wink: 
dagmar


----------

